# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Add Company name in Report Manager in SSRS - 2008

## donalejandro

I am wondering is it possible to add a company name in SSRS Report Manager for 2008?  Can someone tell me where to go and how to do that.  Thank you advance.

----------


## SpywareDr

http://www.sqlservercentral.com/blog...-manager-logo/

----------

